# Besuch bei Koi-Kretschmann --Video--



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2006)

Hi Leute!

Damit ihr hier nicht vom Stuhl fällt vor lauter langeweile, habe ich hier für euch ein Video aus eigener Produktion vom Tag der offenen Tür bei Koi-Kretschmann.

www.Koi-Kretschmann.de




			
				Beschreibung schrieb:
			
		

> Das Video wurde bei einem Besuch bei Koi & Orchideen Kretschmann erstellt. Es zeigt Herr Kretschmann und Herr Konishi jun. beim Umsetzen von 5 prachtvollen Karashis, die kürzlich aus Japan importiert wurden.



Viel Spaß beim anschauen  8) !

http://www.feelx.net/koi-maurizio/


----------

